# Phantom Horn inna Rollfast Tankk?



## chuckspeed (Aug 18, 2008)

Guys - 

the '55 Rollfast I bought was missing its horn assembly (naturally), and I've noticed there are repop versions of the Phantom horn assembly on Ebay for about 25 bux.  While the mounting hole patterns are different - d'ya think it can be adapted to fit?  

Alternately - what horn assembly came in a Rollfast?  was it the Delta...or perhaps an EA?


----------



## Parker (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm not sure what horn unit was used, but I have a repop Schwinn/Columbia delta horn I was gonna use for parts if the old deltas I had wouldn't buzz. Basically got it to avoid Murphy's law. It does have a much higher pitch than a delta. Good/bad thing is it will be more annoying and heard by more people. Let me know if you want it.


----------



## chuckspeed (Aug 18, 2008)

That oughta be fine - I just want something to use to keep the drunks from steppin' off the curb in front of me while rollin' down Duval.

Whatcha want for it?



Parker said:


> I'm not sure what horn unit was used, but I have a repop Schwinn/Columbia delta horn I was gonna use for parts if the old deltas I had wouldn't buzz. Basically got it to avoid Murphy's law. It does have a much higher pitch than a delta. Good/bad thing is it will be more annoying and heard by more people. Let me know if you want it.


----------



## Parker (Aug 18, 2008)

20 bucks shipped. button is about 13/16" or 0.84" if you have a caliper handy.`


----------



## chuckspeed (Aug 19, 2008)

Jusr measured the opening; I'm coming up with 0.815. I'd rather not enlarge the hole; you sure that button is 0.840?

The son of a tool and die maker is never far from a dial caliper...


Parker said:


> 20 bucks shipped. button is about 13/16" or 0.84" if you have a caliper handy.`


----------



## chuckspeed (Aug 19, 2008)

Got to thinking about this...

these old bikes are like my old Fords; everything is fractional - as opposed to decimal.  13/16" is 0.8125", so allowing for a few thou of clearance, the hole should be 0.815".

Soo...it should be the right size.

will send ya a PM.


----------

